# New photos of Foxy



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

...........................


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

She is dead cute bless her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's really enjoying her nylabone bless her.
I love the one where she is on her bed the wrong way so she hangs off the sides  why do dogs do that


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw She is soooo sweet, her colour looks as if it is changing since you got her. Gorgeous. I have my friends Pom at moment as she is due to whelp, my nerves are shattered as its her first litter and my friends CH.Pom


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Foxy is gorgeous, looks like a character too!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is so cute! Lovely colouring.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Ohhh ive been waiting to see these pics of foxy  and well worth the wait i say...she is so CUTE...i luv her lil black face lol.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww she's a cheeky looking cutie isn't she, she's gorgeous


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awwww love her


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh she's lovely  so feminine looking.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I love the pink bone, it really goes well with her!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous pics, her name really suits her


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Foxy just gets cuter! love the one of her crashed out on her beanbag


----------

